

Why-psychopaths-are-more-successful - daveyyo1
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/10788449/Why-psychopaths-are-more-successful.html

======
akouts
A lot of conventional management advice floating around smacks of celebrating
these so called "psychopathic" tendencies.

Ex. Never name a dog you are going to eat...

However, I don't think that separating emotion from a situation and being able
to evaluate a situation dispassionately/objectively qualifies as psychopathic.
Our society is so fascinated with the aberrant behavior of "broken people" we
are politicizing and softening the term to a place outside of its definition.
Being unable to participate in the full range of human emotion is vastly
different from acting dispassionate when convenient.

